# Shadowfang Keep 2013



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

Halloween 2013 Dusk walk through of Shadowfang Keep. Many new props this year. Zombie cage, zombie spinning wheel game, gibbet cage, thrashing body, eyeball room with jetted fog and tentacle beast. Enjoy!....Thanks for watching.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I remember your haunt from last year! Excellent! That giant snake head coming out of the pipe was great. Really good scares and effects!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is one of the most kick-ass, amazing home haunts I've seen. It's so detailed and yet so coherent - nothing slapdash or afterthought about it. A lot of thought, care, and hard work went into this and it shows.

You really need to hang out here more. People would love to pick your brains


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

What Roxy said times 4!!!!!!! One of the best.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What an outstanding yard haunt...!! Great design throughout ...hand painted curtains are really NICE.....Head poppers are way too cool...TONS OF WORK and it all shows nicely... Great job CG1......!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't even imagine all the work that went into this haunt! I would have lost it in the spider area! Love that you collected for pets.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Really great work here. The sewer area was my personal favorite. The zombie cage and wheel of fortune out front are GREAT crowd-magnets! Inspired!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Outstanding job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

There are so many great things, it's hard to pick just one!! It all came together VERY nicely!! Nice flow, and just inspiring! I love the metal lamps that you have throughout! I remember watching the popping heads, MIB and the shaking walls last year!! I really enjoyed it!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

How are the popping heads done? I dont see a cylinder underneath. Are they from gag studios?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Outstanding job! I absolutely love the spider walk and the snakes especially but the whole thing is fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

As Roxy said, that is one of the most thoughtful and consistent home haunts I have ever seen. So many moving props, great lighting, appropriate smoke and hand painted elements. Simply amazing!

...Sewer beast and tentacle beasts were over the top and I assume many screaming TOTers were running out the exit when those snakes start flopping on their heads.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that is a very extensive and well thought out home haunt!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Over the top.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> You really need to hang out here more. People would love to pick your brains


UNDERSTATEMENT of the year!

Wow, your haunt is spectacular. As Roxy and others have said, It is Well thought out, and well within the boundaries of good taste. I loved almost everything about it. I'd Love to see a "Plan view (overhead view) of the layout. I also have some questions about your wonderful props.


----------



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> UNDERSTATEMENT of the year!
> 
> Wow, your haunt is spectacular. As Roxy and others have said, It is Well thought out, and well within the boundaries of good taste. I loved almost everything about it. I'd Love to see a "Plan view (overhead view) of the layout. I also have some questions about your wonderful props.


Thanks everyone for your watching. I am humbled by everyone's positive feedback.

Ask away with any questions...I will do my best to answer.

I will see what I can come up with for an overhead view. I will take a picture of yard from the top of the big tree. It should clearly show the path of destroyed grass that the 1100+ ToTs made as they screamed their way through my haunt.​


----------



## Cybergeek1 (Nov 15, 2012)

HalloweenRick said:


> How are the popping heads done? I dont see a cylinder underneath. Are they from gag studios?


Not from Gag Studios...They are my own creation. A high flow air valve provides a burst of air to pop them up.​


----------



## Leeloo (Jul 29, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Great areas! Loved all areas..fav was the spiders. Do you start early in October or just the halloween week?


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

AWESOME love this! Great job and loads of inspiration!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing home haunt! this is what I want to do with my yard (just gotta convince the fiancee to let me do it 

loved the sewer beasts, snake and tentacled beast!


----------



## zombieboy (Aug 28, 2013)

How did you get the spiders to continually move up and down?


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Really cool. Good job.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW! Do you have an area where moms can clean up little kids that messed themselves? Forget the kids, I think I would have to excuse myself after visiting you. WOW AGAIN!!! That is an inspiration. Love the sewer monster. Do you get a lot of donations of pet food?


----------



## EvilEye (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone know how the head poppers were done? It's pretty nice effect and I can't seem to find anything online that helps with doing a build like that. TIA


----------

